# ***NEW INVENTION*** SBT's ABT's and smoked chicken W Q-Views!



## fwismoker (May 29, 2013)

SBT 1.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013






Kat's suggestion- very tasty snacking peppers













SBT.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013






Gotta do the chive & onion













SBT 2.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013






Put your rub over the cream cheese













SBT 3.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013


















SBT 4.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013






These are "SBT's" Sweet buffalo turds and some ABT's...even if you love ABT's you have to try my new invention thanks to Kat's suggestion these NEW SBT's!!!













SBT 5.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013


















SBT 6.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 29, 2013






Just a "stupid wet" chicken!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

SBT's ? I gotta do some for the F-I-L , he'll think they are hot till I talk him into trying one.


----------



## fwismoker (May 29, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> SBT's ? I gotta do some for the F-I-L , he'll think they are hot till I talk him into trying one.


You're going to be scoring some points and he'll be requesting them more than you'll want to make them..lol


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Cool!  I am glad they worked out!  Not a fan of Jalaps myself...will have to try these too!  They look great!

Whew! 

Kat


----------



## sweetjd (May 29, 2013)

looks good mmmmmm


----------



## fwismoker (May 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Cool!  I am glad they worked out!  Not a fan of Jalaps myself...will have to try these too!  They look great!
> 
> Whew!
> 
> Kat


Kat you'll love them...sweet and delicious.  The bad thing is they are fairly addictive!


----------



## kathrynn (May 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!  I am glad they worked out!  Not a fan of Jalaps myself...will have to try these too!  They look great!
> ...


The family loved the regular ABT's....and now I can enjoy SBT's!  Cool!

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (May 30, 2013)

awesome!! never thought of that..i have two bags of those peppers in my work fridge, simply because they do make for awesome lil snacks(plus the wife says i have to eat somewhat healthy, might as well eat something i like, a man can only eat carrot and celery sticks for soo long!!). gunna have to give that a try! lol. thanks for sharing.


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

Nice lookin' SBTs**

(** SBT copyright 2013 by FWIsmoker, patent pending!)   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## fwismoker (May 30, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Nice lookin' SBTs**
> 
> (** SBT copyright 2013 by FWIsmoker, patent pending!)
> 
> ...


LMAO..... This is going NATIONAL Red!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

Wait till you stuff them with pulled pork and cheesus! We do a batch of the sweets and a batch of hots when we do parties. Some of our friends don't like the heat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## fwismoker (May 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wait till you stuff them with pulled pork and cheesus! We do a batch of the sweets and a batch of hots when we do parties. Some of our friends don't like the heat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will try with pulled pork when i do my next butt... But remember they will be called PP SBT's!  lol


----------



## lumberjack98 (Jun 11, 2013)

SBTs....great idea!!!


----------



## studioq (Jun 11, 2013)

what the           i need an  interpreter           some one please let me in on this                   studio q


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 11, 2013)

studioq said:


> what the           i need an  interpreter           some one please let me in on this                   studio q


LOL....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       ABT's (atomic buffalo turds) are just really good with the sweet snacking peppers so i call them SBT's (sweet buffalo turds)..... I just gave them a nick name. 

Lot's of recipes on here for ABT's..   Keith


----------



## frankbe (Oct 5, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks !

I was looking for some "translation" of that as well.


----------



## bkbuilds (Mar 24, 2014)

How long did you cook these and at what temp?


----------

